# SR20DET groupbuy



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I am In the process of setting up a group buy for SRdet front-clips/motorsets... apparently they are going to be pretty cheap I just need to know how many seriously are interested in one so I can determine a price I'm guessing its probably gonna be around 1500$ plus shipping to your door...not too shabby. the more the cheaper, once I figure out how many people want one I will set up some sort of date for payment and get further instructions for you.
serious people only!!! dont post any B/S other than you are interested and we'll take it from there.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm assuming that because you posted in the S13 section, these are going to be S13 motors....?

are they red top or black top?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

sexy redheads


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Can you get any RB20DEts in the deal? If so what about pricing?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

im sure you can get a black top as well so let me know and I will keep you updated...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *What's up with an RB20 group buy, get the cheap even cheaper? *


This is the bullshit I was referring to
as a matter of fact PM me if your serious so I dont have to filter through B/S like this.
but, I'll ask Im sure he'll be willing to add a few RB's to the order but lets get the people that want SRs first


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Im in. Ive decided on the SR vs. the RB. For various reasons.

-Jake


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

alright now were getting some where i've got 3 in on it just waiting for a few more and then I am going to begin calling different importers to get a real price quote and see who can service us best.
please everyone send me an E-mail so I can stay in contact with you. w/o having to searh through this forum.
[email protected][url\]


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*cheaper*

I know the SR would be easier to get under the hood than the RB because of the fan and driveshaft so in the longrun would the SR or RB be cheaper in this group buy? When you think of this answer make sure you include the price of a front clip, shipping, and any other neccessaries


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

www.venus-auto.com/monthly/special.htm Go look at these prices, I just want to see if he can get them lower.


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*i know*

Thats what ive been looking at-1500 for a front clip of RB20DET but how much for front clip of SR20DET red or blk top? SO CONFLICTED!!! Now it would be alot easier to get the SR in my 240 right? It would fit perfect-no fan replacement no driveshaft crap, right??? But RB just seems more cool its got 5 more hp than the SRred top-black top has more than red but how much it cost? Isnt it suppost to be really hard to find parts for RB in USofA? But which one is more powerful? Doesnt SR have a t25 turbo wat kind of turbo does RB20det have? AGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

the RB is more powerful but the sr is what it was intended to come with a red top clip usually costs about 2500 up so well see


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's put it this way, ones a v6 the others a 4 banger.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm...I never knew there were more then 1 versions of the Rb20DET: 180hp, 190hp, 210hp, 215hp.


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*probably*

Proably the horses are varrying from different RB20's cuz of lil mods here and there


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*oh*

Oh and if i do buy from them a front clip-is the engine already goin to have alot of miles on it? I dont wanna but another engine just to rebuild it if i wanted to rebuild summin id jus rebuild my KA24DE


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

depending on who it goes through it should be under 50,000mi
by the way an rb is an inline 6 it puts out a claimed hp of 210, but this is for an SR motor if you want to organize an RB groupbuy you gotta put in that work because I have plenty ahead of me


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well yea i want one but im not plannnin on being able to for about another year or so...guess i cant include myself here huh?


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

you got a PM 420

for 1500, thats 500 bucks a person in my situation, I am sure they are down for that.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll steal them all, 1 week before race wars...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

and I will find you and take 'em back god forbid I shouldnt have an sr20 for racewars...
anyways still trying to get a few more people together damn the people on NICO forums are hella hard to even ask if anyone was interested they kept thinking that I am an SR20 dealer and I was asking for money from them...Retards anyways after a lot of editing maybe some of them will see things a little more clearly and I can get a few more that are interested...after that I will get some hard prices 1500 is just a rough estimate from 1 japanese importer.
I'll keep you all posted


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

420sx said:


> *and I will find you and take 'em back god forbid I shouldnt have an sr20 for racewars...
> anyways still trying to get a few more people together damn the people on NICO forums are hella hard to even ask if anyone was interested they kept thinking that I am an SR20 dealer and I was asking for money from them...Retards anyways after a lot of editing maybe some of them will see things a little more clearly and I can get a few more that are interested...after that I will get some hard prices 1500 is just a rough estimate from 1 japanese importer.
> I'll keep you all posted *


You have to understand that HELLA people have been raped over there. At least 7 with the NIght7 situation. And a few otheres with Flashoptions. One or two with unstable hybrids. One guy bought a motor off of a moderator over there and got raped. Too much of that going on. I can see where they are coming from. YOu didnt have specifics. I would get a known importer FIRST. Ask them can they even do a groupbuy. THEN start asking for a more credible headcount. I wouldnt want to get my hopes up for a 1500 SR20, then have you say you couldnt find an importer to do a group buy. Just my .02 cents. I see both sides. ON one hand we have a fellow forum member trying to help, but on the other hand we have a lack of information... NOt getting down on you, just trying ot tell you where they are coming fom. I was there for almost all that shit when people were getting ripped. NIght7 was probably the most hurtful one because ALOT fo fools trusted him. You see the 7 page post about the rb swap. and everyone bought into the hype


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

You have mail. I basically told 240 that venus-auto has a deal where a "distribuitor" (basically anyone with a shop, or auto business license) can get the front clips for 2,000. Thats a pretty good deal in my opinion, and I havent heard any bad about them. Im thinking that with a group buy, they might dip the prices a little more. Im thinking 8 or more will be enough to get some good rates.

-Jake


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

well it was a good Idea...its kindof been shot to shit, but there may be a light at the end of the tunnel...seems like paul wants to help out a bit hopefully he can and if nobody else decides they'd like to go in on it, I'll be driving to da ATL to pick one up, I've got my money secured but I was thinking about just taking out a loan for 5000 he he he an extra 2gs for parts and keep my own money. 
well if anyone wants a real cheap front clip go to racinghard they are having a promotion 1300$ until the 31st. I've never heard anything bad about 'em, but then again i've never heard anything good about em either.
so that night7 guy raped some people in the ass huh? funny I almost bought a clip from him after reading that 7 page post.
but you'd better believe that i'd be in WA looking for his ass with my taurus 45 or AZ where he said his shop moved, Its not too hard to find someone these days. god bless the internet
anywayz peace to you all if you live on the east coast PA,MD,VA and you are intersted in a clip I might get one from cardinal and if you want I could rent a truck and pick it up for ya to save you on shipping, unless of course for some odd reason 10 people or so decide to trust me.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

oh wait maybe theres a little more light in that tunnel thanks converted


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

holy crap thats a cheap 1/2 cut at racing hard!!! 1600 for a full clip!!! I hope that place isnt a rip..Looks like a nice site, and they have a forum. Im going to order from them next week, Ill let you guys know what happens.

-Jake

p.s. Ill call them up now and let you know how they sound.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

racing hard is that one place thats supposed to be the same place as flashoptions...f dat!! Looks like Ill be sticking with Venus.

My motto is...If I cant fly to the place im ordering from and punch someone in the face if the mess up...its not worth it.

-Jake


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

or put a gun to thier head to demand my money back!!!
yeah thats cheap as hell but I dont think I want to fly to malaysia any time soon.
hey converted wher ru from?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Im from Milwaukee, WI. But I frequently travel to CT., and VA.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

1500 for a redhead DET? WOW. Thats almost like 50% off!! 
I think thats kinda too good to be true...is this legit?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

UNISH go to www.racinghard.com and you decide... 
well Jake if I were to drive to Atlanta to pick up some clips would you like me to pick up one for you and hold it till you make it around this way?
hopefully this guy will give me a little discount for three clips. 
I'm planning on going around sept. sometime


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

well...Atlanta eh? Depending on the price. Ill have to figure that a trip like that will cost about 300 or so, so if you can get them for 1500 im down. But it wouldnt be worth it for me to save 200, and drive down to atlanta. Id rather just spend the extra $$ and not have to drive to the "dirty south" 

-Jake


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

hey dont worry I'll be taking the trip, check your mail details are starting to unfold


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

420sx said:


> *UNISH go to www.racinghard.com and you decide...
> well Jake if I were to drive to Atlanta to pick up some clips would you like me to pick up one for you and hold it till you make it around this way?
> hopefully this guy will give me a little discount for three clips.
> I'm planning on going around sept. sometime *



Ahhhh..sorry for the doubt. I'm sorry!  
So is that group buy still on?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Quick question...why is the blacktops more expensive than the redtops? (YES I SEARCHED!~). Is it because that they are newer and are offered with less mileage?


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

I just need some more information on the engines we are getting...like miles? condition? year? any missing parts? and how much to freight?


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

Yup - it IS flashoptions.

Same format - same "about us" page, mission statement, etc.

They probably changed names because there was sooo much negative feedback about them.

I would just be cautious. If you do plan to buy - only pay when you pick it up.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

And why Atlanta?

Do they have a warehouse there?
Sorry - I didn't see anything on their website about ATL


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry I have not checked the forum for a sec....
I wont be going through racinghard or flashoptions I am planning to buy the clips from cardinal racing in Atlanta, if I can get a hold of him.
I will be getting a truck and heading down to ATL fro the NOPI show sept 20 and spending the weekend there and hopefully driving back with a few clips. 
I have not talked to him to see what he is charging, he has a full time job and sells the engines on the side(hard to get a hold of) but he starts the clips up in front of you so you know it works. that sold me on buying from him. 
I dont think they are gonna be as cheap as uhm..flashoptions...
but I forgot when buying from another country you have to add taxes+ customs inspections charges so it pretty much evens itself out. and you could still get crap...
as soon as I finally get a hold of him I will be posting all of the info...stay tuned!!!


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I think I might be getting my clip in the next week or so...sorry couldnt wait. If that doesnt work out ill let you know.

-Jake


----------



## yomny (Aug 7, 2003)

I see a lot of debate wether this is true or not, 420sx i already emailed you but just in case im interested in this $1500 deal for the sr20, although i would like more info, where is it coming from, what does the swap include, clip or not things like that. Thanks my AIM is Whitegst97 and email is [email protected] Feel free to contact me to talk.


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

*group buy help*

Ok guys heres the deal I have access to about a dozen sr20det swaps I can get these done at around $1100 plus shipping for you enthusiasts but the deadline for this buy is going to be this friday. I have no front clips and no rb swaps but can get both. I will do the group buy if I have a min of 8 people with money ready by this friday. Email me with any questions.
these are red top by the way and I can get the ca18det as well as the gtir fwd sr20det


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

miles? 
years?
conditions?

sounds a little low for a full clip..


----------



## spedphreks (Feb 12, 2003)

these are not clips but complete engine and tranny assembly. I could not tell you the exact milage but as with all importers there is a claim of not more than 30,000 kilometers,(I would assume ther probably a little more than that).They are all in good condition and are compression tested before sold. Oh they also come w/ecu as well. If everyone were located within a reasonable distance of each other then shipping would be less, if anyone wanted to provide a place to send them all that would be cool. I actually can get hold to around 12-15 of them if needed.I have purchased many engines from this place and have never had a problem.
If there are more ?? feel free to ask guys.
I also have rb25det (1 only) for like $2100 ( my spare )


----------



## lax01 (Sep 22, 2002)

harnesses included with ecu?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

you'd shit your pants if yall went to okinawa junk yards and ask em for how much for a sr20det with everything in it. yall should take a vacation to japan.


----------

